# Your Best Bass catching lures for 2021



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

I try to give everyone something to think about. Can't wait until SPRINGTIME!!!
What was your best bass catching lures for 2021?
1- Zoom Fluke
2- Bass Pro Colorado Blade Spinnerbait
3- 4" Ringworm


BTW:
Winter time sucks


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

Hula Popper 2.0. I went through a couple of them last summer. Love that top water bite!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

We have bass in Ohio? Most likely a wacky rigged senko.


----------



## ASJ (Feb 28, 2016)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> We have bass in Ohio? Most likely a wacky rigged senko.


What is it about the wacky senko, do you think, that makes it more productive than a 7" texas rigged worm? I'd like some confidence with them .


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

ASJ said:


> What is it about the wacky senko, do you think, that makes it more productive than a 7" texas rigged worm? I'd like some confidence with them .


Think it is the rate of fall, and the shimmy it has falling. Don't know for sure but I have a ton of confidence in it, I don't use anything other than a 5" Yamamoto senko, they seem to work the best for me!


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

For topwaters my homemade spooks/wake baits. Sub surface I did my best on a jig, caffeine shad, squarebill and blade bait. Can’t wait for spring!


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm no hardcore bass fisherman, but I tried out the Ned rig for the first time last year and I gotta say it produced every time.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Think it is the rate of fall, and the shimmy it has falling. Don't know for sure but I have a ton of confidence in it, I don't use anything other than a 5" Yamamoto senko, they seem to work the best for me!


I can't catch anything on a Senko type bait. My son and I will be fishing and he will catch bass on it and zero for me. Strange.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

WoodenShips said:


> I can't catch anything on a Senko type bait. My son and I will be fishing and he will catch bass on it and zero for me. Strange.


Have to watch that line! I am sure you are getting hits on it maybe just not noticing it.


----------



## ASJ (Feb 28, 2016)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Have to watch that line! I am sure you are getting hits on it maybe just not noticing it.


That's why windless midnight's are gold.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm see'in Robins, and smell'in Skunks....Won't be long Gentlemen


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

VENOM Hidden Weight Double Turtleback spinnerbait (Bluegill)
Lobina Rico (Johnnys formula)
Norman GC Deep N (Lavander)
Zoom Speed Craw (Cali 420 & South African)
Jackal Rhythm wave 3.8" 1/4ozJenko Scrounger head


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

NewbreedFishing said:


> VENOM Hidden Weight Double Turtleback spinnerbait (Bluegill)
> Lobina Rico (Johnnys formula)
> Norman GC Deep N (Lavander)
> Zoom Speed Craw (Cali 420 & South African)
> Jackal Rhythm wave 3.8" 1/4ozJenko Scrounger head


Those are some outstanding choices NB


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I did the best on the Roman made Mother glide bait.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

johnboy111711 said:


> I did the best on the Roman made Mother glide bait.


Been wanting to try a Glide Bait, I'll have to give that one a shot.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

OMG JohnBoy... That's a $500 Bait...I'll Pass


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

REEL GRIP said:


> OMG JohnBoy... That's a $500 Bait...I'll Pass


You want to try out a glide bait, maybe start with the River 2 Sea S-Waver. Really good bait for the price and it won't make you want to cry throwing it! haha


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

It's just money. Thousands on boats, rods, line, lures. Whats another couple hundred on a bait. Get the best you can afford the first time and you wont have to start a collection and spend 1000s trying to find a cheaper replacement.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

johnboy111711 said:


> It's just money. Thousands on boats, rods, line, lures. Whats another couple hundred on a bait. Get the best you can afford the first time and you wont have to start a collection and spend 1000s trying to find a cheaper replacement.


Good Point


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> You want to try out a glide bait, maybe start with the River 2 Sea S-Waver. Really good bait for the price and it won't make you want to cry throwing it! haha


That S-Waver sounds good. I like the reviews. Thanks Buck


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> I did the best on the Roman made Mother glide bait.


Going to upgrade to the mother chaser this year?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

bassmaster1 said:


> Going to upgrade to the mother chaser this year?


You never know whats in the cards for the year. It is going to be a hard to replace that niche that the mother fills. I may expand into some of the bull shads though.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Ploppers 
,X Rap
Tandem zoom flukes


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

johnboy111711 said:


> You never know whats in the cards for the year. It is going to be a hard to replace that niche that the mother fills. I may expand into some of the bull shads though.


Well fellas at least we know who has all da money!! haha


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Well fellas at least we know who has all da money!! haha


Had. Past tense. I invest in happiness, not my future. I am looking to upgrade my ugly sticks this year, so the bull shads may have to wait.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

johnboy111711 said:


> Had. Past tense. I invest in happiness, not my future. I am looking to upgrade my ugly sticks this year, so the bull shads may have to wait.
> [/QUOTE
> Nothing wrong with that Sir! I have the same outlook on life!


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> You never know whats in the cards for the year. It is going to be a hard to replace that niche that the mother fills. I may expand into some of the bull shads though.


Haha good deal. I plan on knocking the dust off my swimbaits this year at some aep ponds. My biggest is only the 9” slammer and don’t really seeing myself going bigger than that.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

bassmaster1 said:


> Haha good deal. I plan on knocking the dust off my swimbaits this year at some aep ponds. My biggest is only the 9” slammer and don’t really seeing myself going bigger than that.


You just stay away from them AEP ponds!😉😂😂


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

1) jerk bait
2) swim bait
3) ned bait


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Bassmaster site has the top baits the leaders used to catch pre-spawners
last week in Fla. For whatever that's worth.
Keep in mind, these Pro's are like Politicians, they say what they get paid to say.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm also a big fan of the flying lure. It allows for me to get a bait way back into the hydrilla and milfoil mats I fishing. and if the bass or more surface oriented, My go to has been the helicopter lure. The gurgling calls them up!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

johnboy111711 said:


> I'm also a big fan of the flying lure. It allows for me to get a bait way back into the hydrilla and milfoil mats I fishing. and if the bass or more surface oriented, My go to has been the helicopter lure. The gurgling calls them up!


Roland pushed that Helicopter hard, you would think he would know better.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

REEL GRIP said:


> Roland pushed that Helicopter hard, you would think he would know better.


It actually worked pretty well. biggest issue was that the rotational movement always kept the hook in a different position which resulted in lower hook up rates.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

About 10 or 12 years ago at ICAST, I was talkin to the Big Wheels
from Strike King and they claimed....They did a 10 year study and over
90% of all lures sold, never hit the water.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

most lures are designed to catch fishermen not fish  its been said before


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> You just stay away from them AEP ponds!😉😂😂


Plenty of them to go around  I only had a few months to explore them last year so I’m excited to really check them out this year


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

bassmaster1 said:


> Plenty of them to go around  I only had a few months to explore them last year so I’m excited to really check them out this year


Yes there is! Well have fun down there man, and good luck when you get started. There are some monsters down there!!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I like the bullshads. I bought 3 of them last year, but havent spent alot of time throwing them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

5” Senko style worm wacky rigged, dark colors worked best for me, maybe followed by a black jitterbug.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

I've never caught anything on a wacky rig. 

I've also never caught anything on a frog, jig, spinner, chatterbait, or buzzbait... even though I have dozens of them.

My confidence lures are texas rigged worms and neds. Always seem to catch fish on those.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

those confidence baits are good ones...dont give up on buzz baits chatterbaits or spinnerbaits those sre some pretty productive baits at certain times...buzzbaits very early in the day or late at night around wood and weeds..spinnerbaits and chatterbaits anytime but I always have a 5 in grub added to these...you should add a zoom super fluke fish weightless ...bubblegum has been my most productive color..tightlines


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

ccc said:


> those confidence baits are good ones...dont give up on buzz baits chatterbaits or spinnerbaits those sre some pretty productive baits at certain times...buzzbaits very early in the day or late at night around wood and weeds..spinnerbaits and chatterbaits anytime but I always have a 5 in grub added to these...you should add a zoom super fluke fish weightless ...bubblegum has been my most productive color..tightlines


I haven't given up on them, but generally if I don't get a bite within 30 minutes of using them, I'm ready to tie on a texas rig or ned and see if anything is actually biting that day.

I think one reason I really like those rigs is because of how easy it is to change presentation though. Stuff with skirts is a little more difficult. I like being able to just slip on a different color of worm without having to tie anything, and that gets fish activated more often than not for me. 

I've wanted to catch something on all of the baits I've bought, but I'll chalk it up to user error/lack of knowledge for all of the ones mentioned. Especially frogs. I've never caught anything topwater.


----------



## dconant (Jul 19, 2021)

WoodenShips said:


> I try to give everyone something to think about. Can't wait until SPRINGTIME!!!
> What was your best bass catching lures for 2021?
> 1- Zoom Fluke
> 2- Bass Pro Colorado Blade Spinnerbait
> ...


A 1/4 oz red eyed shad ,A underspin with a keitech on it .A Youzura 1/4 one knocker


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

They all work! Locating fish is what it's all about.


----------

